# 14" band saw



## double "L" (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi to all, I am new here. Want to know if there is anybody who can help me find parts for an 1991 Durex 14" band saw? It is an off shore type band saw.
I need the bottom blade guides, and have exhausted my search. 
Appreciate any help I can get. Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You might be able to see what size guides are used for the harbor freight and the old grizzly saws, chances are they're similar.


----------



## jackoman (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried the Craftex CX100 from Busy Bee. I think they are somewhat related to Grizzley.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

double "L" said:


> Hi to all, I am new here. Want to know if there is anybody who can help me find parts for an 1991 Durex 14" band saw? It is an off shore type band saw.
> I need the bottom blade guides, and have exhausted my search.
> Appreciate any help I can get. Thanks



Welcome to the forum.


----------

